# Table Rock Landing On Holiday Island, Ar.



## NANA3B (Jul 31, 2010)

I will be at Table Rock Landing in early November of 2011. We are looking forward to a relaxing vacation and hopefully lots of fishing for my husband. We are confirmed into Unit #22 and would like any info on the layout of the resort as well as our confirmed Unit.  The reviews look pretty good on this resort and we are ready for our Arkansas vacation!


----------



## Texasbelle (Aug 1, 2010)

We were there several years ago.  The units were all the same, sort of A-frame.  Bedroom and living area downstairs, loft bedroom and bath up.  Nice unit we thought.  We enjoyed a trip to Eureka Springs.  Don't know what is open in November.


----------



## NANA3B (Aug 5, 2010)

Texasbelle, I did not know that there was a loft bedroom until I read your response. So, I read reviews again and found out that the Master is a loft BR.  Do you know if all units are designed this way.  Thanks for your comments. -NANA3M


----------



## Texasbelle (Aug 5, 2010)

When we were there, all the units were the same.  We stayed upstairs and my sis and husband stayed downstairs.  I don't remember if the bedrooms and baths were pretty much the same, but they did not do stairs as easily.


----------



## abbekit (Aug 5, 2010)

*Photos in my link*

We were there almost 11 years ago so things may not look quite the same but I have a few photos in my link below.  As far as I remember all the units looked the same.  Two story loft units.  You can see the loft (master bedroom) in one of my photos.  Pretty area, nice small neighborhood for taking walks.  Great deck overlooking the lake and nice living room with a fireplace.

Only the master bedroom and bath are upstairs.  There is a second bedroom, bathroom, kitchen and dining room downstairs on the main level.  Then a few steps down to the living room.


----------



## NANA3B (Aug 6, 2010)

abbekit, thanks for sharing your photos of TBL on Holiday Island.  They were great and makes me wish I was already there enjoying the beautiful master BR and great views.  -NANA3M


----------



## abbekit (Aug 6, 2010)

We need to get back there someday.  Last time we went up that direction we stayed at Silverleaf in Kimberling City since we could take our dog.  Did drive through Table Rock Landing area again and liked it.  

Have a great trip!


----------



## Happytravels (Aug 12, 2010)

*Arkansas*

We have thought many times of going here and now I know I want to go.......we travel to NW AR almost every May............maybe we should try here next year.  Thanks for sharing those amazing pictures!!!!!!


----------

